# Google+ ipad app



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

All I ever get when trying to post is this


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it just on G+ or everything?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

RCP said:


> Is it just on G+ or everything?


G+ and sometimes it does work but mostly not.


----------

